# Spitfire Symphonic Organ



## Leonard Gaspar (Aug 19, 2019)

This just dropped and it comes out Thursday? A little treat before they finally take London’s call? I mean Jesus, they’ve been letting them wait long enough now ...


----------



## ptram (Aug 19, 2019)

Now I see! The event will be Paul named the head of the Anglican church!


----------



## fish_hoof (Aug 19, 2019)

For a moment I thought this was the “London is calling” release and just about lost it!! Then realized... I’m an idiot lol. This does look great though.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Aug 19, 2019)

Well, like pianos and guitars I suppose you can never have too many organs...


----------



## CT (Aug 20, 2019)

Information about the instrument that was sampled, for those of you who can drool over these specs like I can. 






The National Pipe Organ Register - NPOR







www.npor.org.uk





I hope they've gone ahead and done the entire instrument this time, unlike UCO.


----------



## Leonard Gaspar (Aug 21, 2019)

Really interested in the sound of this so if people decide to buy this tomorrow and have played around with it: feel free to post samples of the sound for others to listen to!


----------



## redlester (Aug 21, 2019)

miket said:


> Information about the instrument that was sampled, for those of you who can drool over these specs like I can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am sure plenty of us have drooled over organs on the internet in our time!


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 21, 2019)

Sure there'll be a complete walk-through.


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 22, 2019)

Downloading. Looks like it’ll take around 2 hours. Will report back.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Aug 22, 2019)

@Zedcars please post an immediate version of the Z Cars theme, all stops out


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 22, 2019)

PaulBrimstone said:


> @Zedcars please post an immediate version of the Z Cars theme, all stops out


Alright, pipe down! That’s just swell, I’ll pull out all the stops...sorry, I’ll get me coat!


----------



## CT (Aug 22, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> Alright, pipe down! That’s just swell, I’ll pull out all the stops...sorry, I’ll get me coat!



Stop bombarde-ing us with these organ puns.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 22, 2019)

Yeah !!  Soft-pedal this stuff !


----------



## Pantonal (Aug 22, 2019)

So is it a theater organ or a symphonic organ?


----------



## Henu (Aug 22, 2019)

A symphonic ice-hockey organ? I'd buy it instanly.


----------



## BezO (Aug 22, 2019)

The regular organ patches are outside of my needs, but the EDNA stuff sounds good.


----------



## idematoa (Aug 22, 2019)

One track with a preset modified by me in eDNA engine...

01 - SA - SOR - Warps


----------



## angeruroth (Aug 22, 2019)

Nice sound  May I suggest SOR instead of SO? My TOC would greatly appreciate non repeated acronyms


----------



## AdamKmusic (Aug 22, 2019)

We’re gonna need some Interstellar demos!


----------



## Garry (Aug 22, 2019)

Congratulations Spitfire - this is a really wonderful instrument. It's not one for me personally, just based on genre, but it's of undeniable quality, and I really hope it does well for you. The fact that it's sampled in Rugby chapel too, is just so cool and consistent with your brand, as is your attention to detail and reverent treatment of the instrument. I can briefly be proud to be English (only briefly, very briefly!!).


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 22, 2019)

AdamKmusic said:


> We’re gonna need some Interstellar demos!



Here you go...very rough rendering of 'No Time for Caution' from Interstellar soundtrack by HZ. I used All Stops Out Ensemble (mixture of Manual and Pedals) with max Ambient mics, a bit lower stereo and some of the LR to widen the stereo width.

I must state that I am very ignorant about pipe organs, but love the powerful immense and beautiful sound that can be achieved, and this just oozes all of those adjectives. It's a rough mix with just a small amount of compression. No extra reverb added.



(Edited to update Soundcloud link)


----------



## idematoa (Aug 23, 2019)

*01 - SA - SOR - Warps*
*02 - SA - BDT - Ensembles - Main - Cello - Double Bass*
*03 - SA - SOR - FX

 *


----------



## Billy Palmer (Aug 23, 2019)

idematoa said:


> *01 - SA - SOR - Warps*
> *02 - SA - BDT - Ensembles - Main - Cello - Double Bass*
> *03 - SA - SOR - FX
> 
> *




Very gothy, lovely!


----------



## idematoa (Aug 24, 2019)

Depth, power and beauty of this organ, sound is fantastic !


----------



## idematoa (Aug 24, 2019)

I used a combination of stops (1) Ethereal Swell, (5) Horror Strings, (8) Swell


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 24, 2019)

Another beautifully captured acoustic instrument from Spitfire. I particularly like the gentle flute stops though the cliched and overused "All Stops" sounds majestic as one would expect. For me, this is not an instrument I would use frequently enough to justify the purchase, but for those who do, you can't miss with this one.

I'm also glad that they've released yet another Kontakt library while preparing for this "next big thing". I think that we can safely assume now that they're not planning the complete departure from Kontakt in due time.


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 24, 2019)

A moan:

The sound of this library is incredible. The operation manual, however, is not so great. Elements from a previous library manual have clearly been copied and pasted in; it refers to staccato and staccatissimo, talks about "musical note icons" when they should say "stops", and uses images of articulation icons which are not present in this library. Some of the diagrams indicating what the controls do are poorly boxed in and the whole thing looks rushed and not proof-read.

I mean, I know it's only a manual, but it makes for a confusing read for new-comers wishing to use the library to its fullest. You have to wonder what their QC is like and question if this extends to the scripting or sample editing.


----------



## redlester (Aug 25, 2019)

Some of the Spitfire products don’t even have a manual, so at least they have not ignored it totally. 

I do find it a bit jarring that the advertising for this names Interstellar and 2001:A Space Odyssey, when the blurb for Union Chapel Organ included the fact that both of these had music recorded at Union Chapel!


----------



## idematoa (Aug 25, 2019)

*SA - SOR - Ensembles - 1 Ethereal Swell - 5 Horror Strings
CineSamples - Voices Of War - Men Of The North - Chants*


----------



## CT (Aug 25, 2019)

redlester said:


> I do find it a bit jarring that the advertising for this names Interstellar and 2001:A Space Odyssey, when the blurb for Union Chapel Organ included the fact that both of these had music recorded at Union Chapel!



Neither of those had music recorded there, and it's not what the UCO page says. It refers to scores that have used "the organ" in general, not that specific one.


----------



## Paul_P (Aug 25, 2019)

redlester said:


> Some of the Spitfire products don’t even have a manual, so at least they have not ignored it totally.
> 
> I do find it a bit jarring that the advertising for this names Interstellar and 2001:A Space Odyssey, when the blurb for Union Chapel Organ included the fact that both of these had music recorded at Union Chapel!




Temple Church, London. See starting at 1:48


----------



## redlester (Aug 26, 2019)

miket said:


> Neither of those had music recorded there, and it's not what the UCO page says. It refers to scores that have used "the organ" in general, not that specific one.



My mistake, you're spot on sir. UCO says "As an instrument, the pipe organ has featured..." which I had read as "*this* pipe organ has featured". Don't think I'm the only one, I've read somewhere else a statement that UCO was used on 2001. They must have made the same mistake as me.

Although I still think it's a bit unimaginative using the same line for the new SSO.


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 26, 2019)

New piece featuring the Spitfire Symphonic Organ - still a work in progress.
This starts extremely quietly and gradually crescendos to ffff.
Also features Spitfire Studio Strings Professional, AudioBro Modern Scoring Brass, VSL Synchron Steinway D-274 Piano, VSL Symphonic Cube, and EWQL Symphonic Choirs. (Also some heavy breathing!)



Edited to update Soundcloud link (same audio).


----------



## idematoa (Aug 28, 2019)

01 - SA - SOR - Full Congregation - Ethereal Swell - Mixtures - Horror Strings
02 - Cinesamples - Voices Of War - Chants
03 - UVI - FALCON - Dark Knight 1.4 - Opossum


----------



## idematoa (Aug 30, 2019)

01 - SA - SOR - Infinite Dust Bowl
02 - UVI - FALCON - Atmospherics - A Moonnight - Ethereal - Hush Grains
03 - UVI - FALCON - Atmospherics - Valley Of Deer


----------



## idematoa (Sep 15, 2019)

01 - SA - SOR - Warps - Polar Peak - Organic Matter
02 - SA - SOR - Warps - Scattered Space Dust - Stained Refraction
03 - UVI - FALCON - Cinematic Shades - Frozen - Upright
04 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Strings winter - 8ths 04
05 - Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - StringsFX Falls - Strings FX Crescendi
06 - Cinesamples - Voices Of War - Shouts_Spitfire Audio - LCOT - Astral - Microtonal Interference
===> UVI - Relayer - Ambient Beauty [FX]


----------



## idematoa (Jan 12, 2020)

*01 - SA - Symphonic Organ - Warps x2 - The Empty Sky*
*02 - SA - WE - A Simple Start
03 - SA - Aperture Strings - Pinhole Ensemble - Tremolo*
*04 - Soundiron - Voice of wind - Adey FX - Netherworldly

 *


----------

